# if you want to see a video of me



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

then i suggest going to this link. Please note, I'm not being serious in the video at all

MySpaceTV Videos: Lick My Ass by Pappy


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

I see...

This and that post of yours in Sexual Health about regretting having licked a guy's ass are... kinky. In a bad way.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

like i said, wasn't being serious, as in it was a joke...


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

But what part was the joke: the tone of the vid or the entire situation? You did say you licked a guy's ass once in another thread.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

yes, and i was joking


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 16, 2007)

hey bein kinky aint a crime, I'd never have a girl lick my ass but I like kinky girls. thats hot.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2007)

you ass licker


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2007)

omg you're so cute.  that's so great haha. you are one ballsy little chick putting that on there. i love your eyes keep getting bigger at certain points.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha alot of people think I sound like a newfie in that video :-(

Not even close!! But thanks haha


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> But what part was the joke: the tone of the vid or the entire situation? You did say you licked a guy's ass once in another thread.



a lot of girls have done that. just saying.


----------



## maxpro2 (Dec 16, 2007)

pretty disgusting. also, whats with the sideways camera?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

plug your nose with his balls?


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

was


a


joke



but yah. Essentially.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

I understand that you were poking fun of it, but is that what you did?


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

I have never done it. But if i was ever in that situation i would


----------



## maxpro2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Why don't you just do one of those underwear dance videos that seem to be the youtube fad these days?


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 16, 2007)

i like this one.  Seems like there is a lot of test at place and no one to use it on

MySpaceTV Videos: Fight at Camp by Pappy


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

HAHA there's a built guy in the background named shaun. He's just all about fights I'm sure he wanted to hop in


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 16, 2007)

newfie? whats that? If it meens canadian I agree. no offense, but like 10 secs in I was like she's from canada. nice accent tho.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

picture my accent X2000

that's a newfie accent


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 16, 2007)

ohhhhhhh I'm from North carolina, I cant much picture yours times 2k lol. Not saying anything bad, its just different from how I'm used to hearing ppl talk. =]


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

you can barely understand them
they talk really really really fast


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I have never done it. But if i was ever in that situation i would



So if you're blowing me and I tell you to eat my asshole, you'll do it?

Sorry for the questions, I just can't imagine degrading a girl like that.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

No, I can't say I'd eat your asshole, or venture anywhere below your waist line...ever


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No, I can't say I'd eat your asshole, or venture anywhere below your waist line...ever



Haha.  Hypothetically speaking, toots.  

I wouldn't let you sit on my cock.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

thank god for that


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

Can you answer the question though.

If you were sucking off one of the many guys who who have railed you and they asked you to eat their asshole, you would do it?


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

no probably not

I'm hypochondirac extreme

I'd be scared of Hep B


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> no probably not
> 
> I'm hypochondirac extreme
> 
> I'd be scared of Hep B



Pappy, *pap*illomavirus... You love that shit.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

pappy --> papillon


----------



## goob (Dec 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> pappy --> papillon


 




*Urban dictionary offers an alternative....*

*Pap*
1. verb The act of gently smacking someone's forehead/upper facial area with a penis.

2. noun The sound a penis makes as it gently smacks the forehead/upper facial area.

3. noun A spoken imitation of said sound.
_spoken aloud as one gently smacks the performer of fellatio about the face: "P-pap pap!"_


----------



## KentDog (Dec 16, 2007)

the sideways thing is annoying. can you sit the camera upright for the next video?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> pappy --> papillon



Why settle for being nicknamed after a breed of dogs?

If somebody said "Yo what up, golden retriever" I know I'd be pretty upset.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 16, 2007)

it's french for butterfly by the way
nice try though


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

15 results for: pap
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This
pap1      /pæp/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[pap] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
???noun
_2.	an idea, talk, book, or the like, lacking substance or real value._
[Origin: 1400???50; late ME; a nursery word akin to D pap, G Pappe, L, It pappa]



2.  	pap  	
One of the few acceptable anywords still left in existence, it takes its root from a euphemism for passing wind, _however it has since grown into popular usage as a less offensive, more playful version of crap.
_
"That is utter pap!"
"What a pappin' ho that Sheila is..."
"I'd like to teach him a thing or two about papping..."
???Related forms
paplike, adjective


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

This one is most accurate though, given the context of this thread.

6.  	Pap  	
A conjunction of the words pussy and sap, used to highlight a person who recieves a hillarous amount of ridicule and/or slandering on a regular basis.

Gareth your such a pap.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> it's french for butterfly by the way
> nice try though



Butterflies spread their wings, you spread your legs.  I get it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> was
> 
> 
> a
> ...


 
What's the joke?


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 16, 2007)

you get hep from assfucking somone?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

andythegreat said:


> you get hep from assfucking somone?


Andy's like "_Oh shit!_"


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 16, 2007)

hahahaha did not know that, is that the most common way to contract it or somthin?

the only time I've ever been worried was when I got a bj from this complete whore ( i was almost passed out), turns out my bj was sloppy 3rds. anyhow ab 3 days later my balls and the area beside them started itchin bad n breakin out in bumps... I went to the docter. It was just a coincidence, I had been doin alot of running and the sweat in my crotch had given me a yeast infection. hahaha I was like "sooo this isnt like herpes or crabs or somthin? and my docter was like no why what have you been doing?. He thought it was funny though.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If you were sucking off one of the many guys who who have railed you and they asked you to eat their asshole, you would do it?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 16, 2007)

not necessarily a Newfie, but you sound like an east-coaster.

and by east-coaster I mean a Nova Scotian.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> i like this one.  Seems like there is a lot of test at place and no one to use it on
> 
> MySpaceTV Videos: Fight at Camp by Pappy



what the fuck was that? canadians sure are friendly with all that touching goin around. that shoulnt even be considered starting a fight, looks like two idiots trying to make out with eachother. Did one of them try to bite his nose?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> what the fuck was that? canadians sure are friendly with all that touching goin around. that shoulnt even be considered starting a fight, looks like two idiots trying to make out with eachother. Did one of them try to bite his nose?



I agree....that fight was lame as shit.

Which one of those homo's asses did you lick?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

not to mention, that "built" guy in the background she refers to looks like a pube.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2007)

Ill have to watch this when I get home.

Id fuck DontStop, but she seems a bit into herself and has some gorwing up to do.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> not to mention, that "built" guy in the background she refers to looks like a pube.



Well that did come from the girl who claimed had a better ass then Keyra ( without any proof) so I wouln't take her word serious.


----------



## maxpro2 (Dec 16, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I agree....that fight was lame as shit.
> 
> *Which one of those homo's asses did you lick?*


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well that did come from the girl who claimed had a better ass then Keyra ( without any proof) so I wouln't take her word serious.



I missed this...  Can you link me to it?


----------



## MeatZatk (Dec 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ill have to watch this when I get home.
> 
> *Id fuck DontStop*, but she seems a bit into herself and has some gorwing up to do.



watch the video, then get back to me on that.


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 16, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I missed this...  Can you link me to it?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85329-start-thread-open-chat-today.html#post1714377



DontStop said:


> Is irt me, or is that chicks ass like...long.
> 
> My bum perks up more...her ass is actually kind of gross looking


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2007)

post number 13


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ill have to watch this when I get home.
> 
> Id fuck DontStop, but she seems a bit into herself and has some gorwing up to do.



No you dont.  Her vid sucks.  Its boring and supposed to be a joke.  What a failed attempt at comedy.  I cant believe you typed that shit

I bet you feel stupid now.  Yeah.  You fucking dumb fuck.


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No you dont.  Her vid sucks.  Its boring and supposed to be a joke.  What a failed attempt at comedy.  I cant believe you typed that shit
> 
> I bet you feel stupid now.  Yeah.  You fucking dumb fuck.



Need anger management much? E thuggin Ass clown


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 17, 2007)

You realize he is talking to himself Right?


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No you dont. Her vid sucks. Its boring and supposed to be a joke. What a failed attempt at comedy. I cant believe you typed that shit
> 
> I bet you feel stupid now. Yeah. You fucking dumb fuck.


 
....but you'd still fuck her.....


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 17, 2007)

wtf???


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 17, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85329-start-thread-open-chat-today.html#post1714377


 
Calling that Keyra girl's ass gross=Trolling


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> This one is most accurate though, given the context of this thread.
> 
> 6.      Pap
> A conjunction of the words pussy and sap, used to highlight a person who recieves a hillarous amount of ridicule and/or slandering on a regular basis.
> ...



Not cool


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

this thread is fun!


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You realize he is talking to himself Right?



Nope I really didnt, my bad lol, it was like 5 am after an all nighter. I was like what the f****CCCCCK thats beat up.


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 17, 2007)

In my defense though I also thought he was the one getting f*cked with so I kinda break even, aside from the fact that I look like a fag for callin a guy out on picking on himself.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 17, 2007)

DontStop said:


> then i suggest going to this link. Please note, I'm not being serious in the video at all
> 
> MySpaceTV Videos: Lick My Ass by Pappy



your bf sounds like a homo, he wants his ass licked   wtf is that $hit, next time he will want a dildo up his ass.


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 17, 2007)

Maybe this is just me but theres somthin strangely Pimp about a guy who can just look at a girl n be like hey..... you know what I'd like? How ab you lick my ass girl.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No you dont.  Her vid sucks.  Its boring and supposed to be a joke.  What a failed attempt at comedy.  I cant believe you typed that shit
> 
> I bet you feel stupid now.  Yeah.  You fucking dumb fuck.




Because it wasn't a joke.  We all know it is 100% true and now she is trying to cover up.  People don't make videos like that and post threads about ass licking on other boards unless they did it.  Now she is getting a hard time with some of the feedback so she's saying it was a joke... yeah like hell it was.

I grew up in Alberta.  I know what you little Alberta girls are like... a bunch of little ass lickers.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 17, 2007)

Maybe it's an iside joke.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Maybe it's an iside joke.



Inside jokes don't seem to work well on public internet sites


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2007)

Ass worms, pin worms...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 17, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Inside jokes don't seem to work well on public internet sites


 
I don't think the point of the video was for us to get the joke. According to the title, it's to see a video of her. I was just curious about the point of the joke. Maybe DontStop could fill us in.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Not cool


Haha I take it your name's Gareth?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2007)

Kind of gives tongue in cheek a whole new meaning eh?


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 17, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I grew up in Alberta.  I know what you little Alberta girls are like... a bunch of little ass lickers.



 AHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAH Thats a damn funny generalization


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You realize he is talking to himself Right?



Thank you.  For noticing it and for capitalizing the word "right."


Yeah Id guess Id still fuck her.  She sure looks young though.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 17, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I grew up in Alberta.  I know what you little Alberta girls are like... a bunch of little ass lickers.



i dont know how you got to that generalization but the girls here  are not that slutty, they are more conservative kinda like southern US.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 17, 2007)

Southern girls are dirty.

It always the conservatives that are into getting the freak-on.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2007)

skinnyguy1986 said:


> i dont know how you got to that generalization but the girls here  are not that slutty, they are more conservative kinda like southern US.



Lol!  My pops had a hunting business up there and he told me the girls were liked caged animals.  They would bang anything.  A lot of his hunting buddies would hook up with these young girls around there.  DontStop is the perfect example.  She is all sex oriented and banged a 30 year old dude when she was 17.  Not like a typical Southern bell, skinny.


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 17, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Lol!  My pops had a hunting business up there and he told me the girls were liked caged animals.  They would bang anything.  A lot of his hunting buddies would hook up with these young girls around there.  DontStop is the perfect example.  She is all sex oriented and banged a 30 year old dude when she was 17.  Not like a typical Southern bell, skinny.



30 and 17??????? HOLLY SHIT... I went into a restraunt one time n threatened the manager (23) for messin around with a 18 yr old. They dated n he was tryin to stalk her afterwards.He didnt talk to her anymore, 30 and 17....thats just creepy.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Haha I take it your name's Gareth?



Don't play coy with me


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Pappy, *pap*illomavirus... You love that shit.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 18, 2007)

skinnyguy1986 said:


> i dont know how you got to that generalization but the girls here  are not that slutty, they are more conservative kinda like southern US.



I lived in Leduc / Edmonton for 23 years... there is nothing conservative about them.

They aren't really conservation in the southern US either.  They just like to pretend they are.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Southern girls are dirty.
> 
> It always the conservatives that are into getting the freak-on.





And who has been in power in Alberta for... well pretty much as long as I can remember?

It is always the quiet ones... the ones from conservative or religious families.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 18, 2007)

andythegreat said:


> 30 and 17??????? HOLLY SHIT... I went into a restraunt one time n threatened the manager (23) for messin around with a 18 yr old. They dated n he was tryin to stalk her afterwards.He didnt talk to her anymore, 30 and 17....thats just creepy.



Yes that is horrible... she should have been at least 18 for legal reasons.  17 is just way too dangerous.

At 35, I wouldn't hesitate to bang a 18-21 year old.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> And who has been in power in Alberta for... well pretty much as long as I can remember?
> 
> It is always the quiet ones... the ones from conservative or religious families.


I remember in High School 2 of my classmates were daughters of the Pastors of the towns only 2 churches.  They were both the biggest sluts.  I remember one of them tried to molest me at her house when I had to go over and work on a project for History.  The other one, a cheerleader, started undoing the tie of my football pants one night while on a 3 hour bus ride late at night after a game, only problem is that I had high morals back then and didn't want to become part of the town gossip so I declined on both occasions.  Although I turned them down half of my friends fell victim to the eventually, when I went back on leave from the Navy they were both still known as the town sluts


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 18, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Yes that is horrible... she should have been at least 18 for legal reasons.  17 is just way too dangerous.
> 
> At 35, I wouldn't hesitate to bang a 18-21 year old.



You would really bang an 18 year old?  That is young man.  I'm only 25 and I would have to think about that one.  I probably would though.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> You would really bang an 18 year old?  That is young man.  I'm only 25 and I would have to think about that one.  I probably would though.


I was 22 and my GF 36 when we met.....I think that if a person is of a certain maturity after 18 then up to a certain point it doesn't matter about an age gap....


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 18, 2007)

dontstop may have lied about her age, girls are bad for that. Also the guy coulda just been a horny degenerate, guys can be bad for that.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 18, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I was 22 and my GF 36 when we met.....I think that if a person is of a certain maturity after 18 then up to a certain point it doesn't matter about an age gap....



shit and I tought I had a big gap of age difference between me and my ex gf......she was 29 when I was 22, I sure had a lot of opinionated people in my ear because of it. I could imagine all the talk about your relationship.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2007)

my last x was 36 and i was 23-24.  we were together over 2yrs.. and yea people talk a lot


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> You would really bang an 18 year old?  That is young man.  I'm only 25 and I would have to think about that one.  I probably would though.



Depends on the girl... maybe.

I would rather have someone that is 21 though.  That way I can at least get her drunk first.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 18, 2007)

That said, I don't think I would have a relationship with a girl that young.  They all just seem too stupid and immature.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 18, 2007)

Im 28...My wife is almost 39. 

I should mention, she wanted NOTHING to do with me 10 years ago when we met...I was "almost 20" as I put it and she, 30... 

Its about much more than age as a number IMHO.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> That said, I don't think I would have a relationship with a girl that young. They all just seem too stupid and immature.


...who said anything about a relationship??


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...who said anything about a relationship??



... well everyone started to talk about their long term girlfriends that were ten years older than them.

I just wanted to clarify I would not have a relationship with one of these youngsters.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 18, 2007)

crazy_enough said:


> Im 28...My wife is almost 39.
> 
> I should mention, she wanted NOTHING to do with me 10 years ago when we met...I was "almost 20" as I put it and she, 30...
> 
> Its about much more than age as a number IMHO.



You're also in much better shape now.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 18, 2007)

I remember some people pissing and moaning about some "oldies" I fucked, but they all would do it too!

However

I ended dating and fucking a LOT of older women.  Then i really started to hear it.  I dont know why I attract so many.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> shit and I tought I had a big gap of age difference between me and my ex gf......she was 29 when I was 22, I sure had a lot of opinionated people in my ear because of it. I could imagine all the talk about your relationship.


She's of Japanese decent so you can't tell she's much older than I am....


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 18, 2007)

Now I know where I have seen you before . . . . 

You almost broke up my friend and his finance who was pregnant with his kid over some BS


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 18, 2007)

Where's the pic of her ass that she said she was going to post?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Where's the pic of her ass that she said she was going to post?



Best post eva!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Where's the pic of her ass that she said she was going to post?



you never met a tease before?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 18, 2007)

She's in a tricky spot right now with regards to that ass picture. Not posting it will result in losing all remaining credibility and the confirmation of her image as an attention whore. Posting it will also result in the confirmation of her image as an attention whore. I guess she could say the pic was posted on request...


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd rather see someone respond with a tangy video than see her ass. We must have mockery. Where is the video mockery??  

: (


----------



## smp-16 (Dec 20, 2007)

sox , 
stop tearing up girls why your jerkin off to pics of other dudes 

Must be real full of yourself .. or cock . either one ..


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2007)

smp-16 said:


> sox ,
> stop tearing up girls why your jerkin off to pics of other dudes
> 
> Must be real full of yourself .. or cock . either one ..



Good one, man.  Anything else?


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 20, 2007)

smp-16 said:


> sox ,
> stop tearing up girls why your jerkin off to pics of other dudes
> 
> Must be real full of yourself .. or cock . either one ..



you sure do seem to be into sox participating in gay sex. Kinda odd that in two sentences you managed to put him into two gay sex scenarios.
Maybe ur the one full of cock?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

Not to worry, mang.  I couldn't care less, the only problem being that I think it's effed up to make fun of my looks when you're a dumpster pig like DontStop.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

^^^

soxmuscle,

drinking enough to take it to the next level every single weekend.


----------



## goob (Dec 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> ^^^
> 
> soxmuscle,
> 
> drinking enough to take it to the next level every single weekend.


 
^^^^^^

soxmuscle,

not taking his pills to supress his split personallity.....


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn.....  I leave the scene for a few short months and look at all the intellectually stimulating material I miss out on.

Now... While this isn't the "sexual health" forum I'm not too proud to admit that there is no depth or level of debauchery I wouldn't go to bring pleasure to my woman 

But then....  I'm a sexual deviant by nature.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 21, 2007)

Interesting thread. I missed most of it. I would fuck a woman in the age range of 17-50 if they were physically attractive and we had an emotional connection.  I have seen asses I would lick and probably enjoy it. A clean asshole is probably world's better than a pussy with a yeast infection. My first girlfriend was on antibiotics and developed a yeast infection, which I didn't know any of this at the time. I didn't even know what a yeast infection was then. All I did know was that it took two days to get that small off my finger. 

I'm just pleading for some consistency in what people claim to be gross. Kissing a girl that has been drinking and smoking cigarettes is repulsive to me. I would wager asshole taste better. 

Sexual attraction is the damnedest thing. Removing the asshole away from the person it is is a filthy shit hole. But, you see a 10 walking through the club with a knockout figure and a smile that kills, then all of a sudden her asshole ceases to be a filthy shit hole, and you want nothing more than to lick it up and down then slide some dick in with a little lube. 

Or, maybe I'm just really weird.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Interesting thread. I missed most of it. I would fuck a woman in the age range of 17-50 if they were physically attractive and we had an emotional connection.  I have seen asses I would lick and probably enjoy it.


I agree.

Besides... I'm a dog.  It's my nature


----------



## KelJu (Dec 21, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> I agree.
> 
> Besides... I'm a dog.  It's my nature



Im also a sexual deviant.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

goob said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> soxmuscle,
> 
> not taking his pills to supress his split personallity.....





That too...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Witchblade (Dec 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Or, maybe I'm just really weird.


Let's leave it at that.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 21, 2007)

hah.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2007)

DontStop said:


> hah.



did you ever post that ass pic?


----------



## DontStop (Dec 21, 2007)

No
Nor did i bother reading the rest of this thread


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No
> Nor did i bother reading the rest of this thread



That's a lie. What were you "hah"ing about then?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> That's a lie. What were you "hah"ing about then?



I'm curious why you are always harassing DontStop when a few months ago you were getting hammered and making threads about how bad you wanted to fuck her.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 21, 2007)

About how much you guys bitch when I'm not even here to post back
Hah at the fact i stopped posting at the 2nd page


----------



## smp-16 (Dec 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm curious why you are always harassing DontStop when a few months ago you were getting hammered and making threads about how bad you wanted to fuck her.



haha its because sox is mad because he cant get any . 

And apparently he feels awesome making fun of girls


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm curious why you are always harassing DontStop when a few months ago you were getting hammered and making threads about how bad you wanted to fuck her.



She made a similar remark earlier in the thread about my looks so I figured I'd send one right back, it just took a few too many ounces of liquid confidence to come up with the right dis.  Other than the 2-3 posts in this thread, I don't harass her though.

As far as getting hammered that one night and saying that I wanted to rail her, it was posted in jest.  If I had made the comment at the party I left that night, it would have been funny, it didn't go over like that on this board that night though because it's an older crowd and Repro and all his buddies had it out for me (rightfully so).


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

DontStop said:


> About how much you guys bitch when I'm not even here to post back
> Hah at the fact i stopped posting at the 2nd page



Nice nice nice...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

smp-16 said:


> haha its because sox is mad because he cant get any .



Nail, noggin.  I can't get any.



> And apparently he feels awesome making fun of girls



I'm one of the most respectful people around (especially towards women), you can make childish remarks about me "not getting any" but that's just absurd.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If I had made the comment at the party I left that night, it would have been funny



I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on this one. I have had this happen to me before, also. I have been railed before by people here because I said something in the context of something I would have said to my dorm friends, but everybody jumped my shit because it didn't translate well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on this one. I have had this happen to me before, also. I have been railed before by people here because I said something in the context of something I would have said to my dorm friends, but everybody jumped my shit because it didn't translate well.



Exactly.

I live in an area with a high number of jewish people, to the point that "jew", "kike" and other jewish related things are said as often as any other normal word/phrase I use daily.

It's to the point that I have to edit my posts quite frequently, because I don't want to offend any jewish people on the board.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I live in an area with a high number of jewish people, to the point that "jew", "kike" and other jewish related things are said as often as any other normal word/phrase I use daily.
> 
> It's to the point that I have to edit my posts quite frequently, because I don't want to offend any jewish people on the board.



 

So what exactly have you been saying about Jews?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So what exactly have you been saying about Jews?





For example,

I bought a bag of weed so I would have something to do at night with my friends this week now that I'm home from school for winter break.  One of my friends did the same thing, another one didn't.  So last night, we both went off on him about how cheap he is, and in the midst of the conversation we'd say things like "you're such a jewbag" or "it's on the jew" when we'd have to pack another bowl and it was his turn.

Pretty harmless, although it can be taken overboard at times.


----------

